# Este ano meteorologicamente foi...



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2010 às 14:13)

Bom, um tópico para caractrizarmos o ano de 2010 meteorológicamente falando.

Eu caracterizo a margem sul como bom. Só o mês de Dezembro foi exelente.

Ano de muita chuva.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Dez 2010 às 14:15)

Foi um ano até bem frio no Inverno, houve alguma neve em Janeiro. O verão foi tempestuoso e superquente . A chuva foi mais ou menos, não gostei nem desgostei. Os meses que se destacaram foram Fevereiro (Depressão tropical), Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro (Depressões).


----------



## N_Fig (22 Dez 2010 às 14:28)

Gostei, muita chuva e frio de Janeiro a Março (só faltou a neve), depois muito calor e tempo seco de Abril a Setembro. E de novo chuva e frio de Outubro até agora, ou seja, um ano extremista!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2010 às 14:54)

Então, este ano foi.....

*Janeiro* - Extremamente chuvoso, brutal, muita dela a cair com 5ºC.
*
Fevereiro *- Muito semelhante a Janeiro mas mais frio e menos chuvoso, também com chuva a cair com 5ºC.
*
Março* - Chuvoso e frio.

*Abril *- Dias _primaveris_ intervalados por belos episódios de precipitação.

*Maio* - Muito semelhante a Abril com calor de Verão já no final do mês.

*Junho* - Começou quente, tendo o calor envergonhado-se pelo meio e aqueceu bem pro final.

*Julho* - Mês extremamente quente e seco, sendo o final tórrido tanto em máxima como mínimas (25ºC).
*
Agosto* - O mês mais quente de todos e seco, com noites e dias tórridas.

*Setembro* - As noites foram ficando mais frescas os dias mais curtos, máximas ainda elevadas no inicio do mês.

*Outubro* - Tempo ameno e chuvoso.
*
Novembro* - Chegou o frio com máximas e mínimas a decair, mês mais seco que Outubro.

*Dezembro* - Ainda não chegou ao fim.

Conclusão, ano bastante recheado de todo o tipo de fenómenos, não vou estar aqui a explanar o que faltou ou não faltou porque se não andava sempre depressivo, eu gosto de todos os tipos de tempo seja seca ou dilúvio. Foi um Outono e Inverno molhado e frio, uma Primavera amena e Verão tórrido, cheio de adrenalina nos acompanhamento das temperaturas essencialmente há noite, entre o Inverno e o Verão não consigo escolher qual me deu mais prazer de acompanhar se o Verão pelas suas noites quentes 30ºC às 3h se o Inverno com episódios de precipitação a 5ºC.

12 de Fevereiro 2010 - 14h30







6 de Julho 2010 (data americana) - 2h19






Grande 2010


----------



## SocioMeteo (22 Dez 2010 às 15:23)

Relativo a este topico so tenho 2 coisas muito simples para dizer por enquanto referente a Lisboa Gago Coutinho:

-)o Valor da percipitação ira ser dos mais elevados dos ultimos 10 anos ira ficar no intervalo dos 900-1000mm;
-)Temperatura media anual deverá ficar-se entre os 16,5º-17º graus, ou seja igual inferior aos ultimos anos;

Conclusão ano não dos mais quentes mas ao mesmo tempo chuvoso que penso eu seja algo de salientar;
Más noticias para os defensores mais radicais do aquecimento global que perpetuam o Oeste da penisula Iberica a um clima quase semi-arido e desertico, quando penso com a instablidade das NAOs venha acontecer exactamente o contrario, mas isso é o que acho nada mais que isso.

cumps e 

Boas Festas


----------



## N_Fig (22 Dez 2010 às 22:23)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo a este topico so tenho 2 coisas muito simples para dizer por enquanto referente a Lisboa Gago Coutinho:
> 
> -)Temperatura media anual deverá ficar-se entre os 16,5º-17º graus, ou seja igual inferior aos ultimos anos;



Duvido muito que seja tão baixo, pois tivemos um Verão muito quente.


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2010 às 23:28)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo a este topico so tenho 2 coisas muito simples para dizer por enquanto referente a Lisboa Gago Coutinho:
> 
> -)o Valor da percipitação ira ser dos mais elevados dos ultimos 10 anos ira ficar no intervalo dos 900-1000mm;
> -)Temperatura media anual deverá ficar-se entre os 16,5º-17º graus, ou seja igual inferior aos ultimos anos;



Sempre a bater na mesma tecla, irra!! 






E não diga que vai dar tudo ao mesmo! Se quer falar de dados da G.Coutinho tem de comparar com as normais para a G.Coutinho e não com o Geofísico!


----------



## meteo (22 Dez 2010 às 23:29)

Este ano meteorologicamente falando foi muito bom..
As estações diferenciaram-se umas das outras muito bem e assim é que gosto...Verão com muito calor e pouca nortada... Um final de JUlho e Agosto com anormal falta de nortada. Primavera a intercalar o calor com a chuva. E o Outono(Outubro-Dezembro),e Inverno deste ano(Janeiro-Março) com muita chuva,dias de trovoada e dias com muito vento..
Ano excelente,e diversificado como se quer...



Ainda me lembro dessa noite maluca por ai de 31ºC de madrugada Mário Barros...E aquela noite onde o Cabo da Roca chegou aos 32ºC se não me engano ás 2 da manhã,máxima do dia   Grande ano mesmo,cheio de fenómenos interessantes.


----------



## David sf (23 Dez 2010 às 00:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> 7 de Junho 2010 - 2h19



Não será 6 de Julho?

__________________________________________________________________

Este ano *meteorologicamente* (sem acento) foi... extremo.
Frio e chuvoso no Inverno, quente no Verão.

Este ano meteorologicamente foi... quase.
Faltaram, por várias vezes, 1 ou 2ºC a menos para um nevão histórico em Portel. Só deu para ver um chuvisco de neve e água neve sem nenhuma acumulação a 10 de Janeiro.

Este ano meteorologicamente foi... entretido.
Poucos perídos sem interesse. Grande participação no fórum, aumento exponencial de participantes e visitantes.

Este ano meteorologicamente foi... destrutivo.
Infelizmente ocorreram muitos danos materiais e humanos causados, em parte, pela meteorologia. Madeira, Tomar, Fajãzinha, incêndios,...


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2010 às 01:46)

Pegando num pouco do que o Mário disse, mas agora em imagens. 






(Bahh.. Ao converter para gif as fotografias perderam resolução. Ficaram reduzidas a imagens de 256 cores. Fica a intenção.)


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2010 às 02:28)

Este ano foi bastante produtivo em termos meteorologicos

Queria só destacar a queda de neve em Bragança (sem acumulação) na madrugada do dia 8 de Março, que é a neve mais tardia que já vi cair e também a temperatura da água do mar de 26ºC no Sotavento Algarvio em Agosto, que é à água mais quente onde me banhei em Portugal


----------



## actioman (23 Dez 2010 às 04:05)

Este ano meteorologicamente (reafirmo o alerta do David, sem acento!) falando, foi memorável e quase quase que podia ter sido brutal, faltou terem estado menos 1 ou 2 graus em determinados dias de Janeiro e Fevereiro, que teria sido algo de loucos mesmo! 

Destacaria 3 eventos:

Começo pelo fim com uma excelente trovoada, como há muito não via em Elvas, com uma aparato eléctrico digno de registo! Foi a 16 de Setembro:







Outro evento que não me sairá da memória foi o resultado das fortes precipitações e consequentes enxurradas na Madeira a 20 de Fevereiro, com várias pessoas falecidas, histórias de sofrimento e imagens impressionantes... 







Por último o que para mim foi uma das maiores alegrias pessoais e meteorológicas; a queda de neve  na minha cidade a 10 de Janeiro:











É uma imagem de sonho! Elvas pintadinha de branco!!! 

Tenho grandes esperanças nos 2011... vamos ver


----------



## squidward (23 Dez 2010 às 14:47)

para mim foi um ano meteorológico muito bom, quase "perfeito" em tudo...apenas falhou por assim dizer nas trovoadas de Verão, que acabei por não as ter.
 De destacar o Inverno rigoroso que se fez sentir entre Janeiro e Fevereiro, com muita chuva e Frio. 
 A Primavera também foi "normal" dias soalheiros alternados com alguns dias de chuva ou aguaceiros com trovoadas. 
 O Verão também "cumpriu" e bem, com dias extremamente quentes, tendo eu registado uma máxima próxima dos 45ºC em Julho.
 O Outono também foi animado, principalmente em finais de Outubro e agora no fim em Dezembro.

Espero que o ano meteorológico de 2011 seja tão bom ou melhor que este que acaba.


----------

